# WOW, I think I got a good deal!!!



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

ok, I think I just got my self a really good deal. what do you think??? $40. for 1 pair of yellow golden pheasent, 1 red rooster golden pheasent, 5 silikies(2 hen & 3 rooster), a total of 8th birds for $5. apiece, I say not bad. 

let me know what you think? I know this has nothing to do with pigeon, but ok I'm so excited about the pheasent I have to tell someone., but not my honey yet, I don't really look forward to his reaction. yet
linda


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I have no idea if it's a good deal or not - but I would LOVE to see some photos!!

Besides - you have to tell us all about how your hubby reacts 

Congratulations on your new babes though!


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

As soon as i get them i'll try to take some pic and pose it up, nope I haven't tell him yet . I only told him that I'm going to need $50 for sat. and if he wants he can tag along with me for an 2half hour drive, because I want to go see something at this places.
Well, he guessed that it was either going to be pigeon or chicken which he is 50% right. 
Its not that he's a mr. meaner, but I agree with him we dont have the space yet untill we build our new loft and coop in the spring, but I just can't let
an offer like this past by, for and pair of yellow golden pheasent its around $90 and plus shipping which is also another 70 to 90. 

Oh my, should I tell him b4 we go get them???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

lindamass15 said:


> Oh my, should I tell him b4 we go get them???


Well .. based on my experience, you should probably tell him now and not later  Me and my hubby were very busy today with business stuff and I started getting really antsy around 2 PM .. why ?? Cuz I needed to be home at 3 PM to take in two ducks .. he wasn't amused, but he lived, and I was home on time  

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Linda are these phesants like the same ones that we see out in the wild? If they are then where we live a person can't have them as pets and they require a permit to keep them, what is it like in your area. I just don't want to see you get caught or in trouble that is all. 

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well the pheasant is a non native bird they are native to ASIA they were introduced for hunting,so I think that they are not covered by the federal laws that protect hawks, however who knows what local laws may say. .GEORGE


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Those pheasants do not require a permit their non native. Also it is a good deal.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pheasant Facts*

The pheasant like many Americans is an immigrant to North America. The first successful introduction of pheasant to this country occured in 1881 when Judge Owen Nickerson Denny(US consul to China) shipped 30 Chinese Ringnecks to his home in the Willamette Valley of Oregon. There many pheasant farms across the US today that raise pheasants to be sold to hunting clubs, and restaurants. .GEORGE


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for all the info, Cindy, actually I have no idea if we need a permit here. thanks, Grim I hope you're right heeeeeheeee. I'm just going to keep the 2year old pair at the farm so I guess I'll do some checking.

linda


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I wasn't trying to scare you off or anything here in Michigan a girl on a farm wanted to keep 4 phesants and they told her she could keep them with only a permit for food consumption purposes only, that is why I asked. I was so angry that she actually killed them for dinner one night never talked to her again. 

Cindy


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

Its only Ringneck Pheasants that need a permit in most places, all other ornamental pheasants(like goldens, reeves, silvers, impayans, coppers, mikados, peafowl etc) do NOT need a Permit.

Goldens and other ornamentals are completely different from Ringnecks, since they have been raised for hundreds of years to just be Pets, unlike the ringnecks who are only for consumption/hunting and there for are flighty and nervous while ornamentals are calm, laid back, and easily tamed.

Most ornamental Pheasants taste aweful too, trust me I tried a golden once and it tastes like a rancid piece of leather. Only ornamental pheasant good for eating are Peafowl.

So any pheasants that looks like this;









Or at least have the basic form(but dif. colour like white or buff or without the neck ring) of small head with small feather ears and big red rose(facial skin) and a skinny med - short tail, needs a permit.

Ringnecks make a nice ornamental addition too, but they are more likely to kill themself freaking cause you walked by their enclosure, while esspecially pheasants like goldens will come to the fence to see if you have treats.
Goldens are very easily tamed and are such awesome Pets!!!

Normal prices for Yellow, Red and Dark throated Golden I have found to be abut $40 a pair, $50 max. If you pay more then that it better be a fully coloured out male with 2 hens. Just do your research on prices. There are breeders that are just waiting for people that do not know the normal market prices.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, what a nice pic of a pair of Ringneck Pheasants! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

I got a nicer picture of them somewhere. From 30 ringneck chicks only 1 trio was calm enough for my taste to be kept as breeders. Still for their own safety I pinioned them(they still can fly but not at such neckbreaking speeds).


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

They are Absolutely beautiful.


----------

